# DSM injectors for a GA16DE?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, as some of you may know, I am in the research phase of doing a cheap ghetto turbo setup for my B14 Sentra with a GA16DE. I plan on using a Turbo form either a 1G or 2G DSM ( I found a manifold solution), a Megasquirt stand alone ECU piggybacked on the Nissan one and controlling fuel and spark only, 1G DSM BOV, a as of yet undefined FMIC ( although a friend offered his SMIC for free off his 1G DSM when he upgrades) and piping from numerous factory turbo cars "massaged" to fit. Now the Megasquirt will allow both high and low impedance injectors, so what I was wondering is if the stock DSM injectors will fit in a Nissan fuel rail and manifold? They are about the right size for my beginning combo while I am learning the ECU's tuning . (I am also thinking about running 8 stock 185cc GA16DE injectors with 1 set staged, one set constant, but that is down the road much further in my learning curve.)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Well, as some of you may know, I am in the research phase of doing a cheap ghetto turbo setup for my B14 Sentra with a GA16DE. I plan on using a Turbo form either a 1G or 2G DSM ( I found a manifold solution), a Megasquirt stand alone ECU piggybacked on the Nissan one and controlling fuel and spark only, 1G DSM BOV, a as of yet undefined FMIC ( although a friend offered his SMIC for free off his 1G DSM when he upgrades) and piping from numerous factory turbo cars "massaged" to fit. Now the Megasquirt will allow both high and low impedance injectors, so what I was wondering is if the stock DSM injectors will fit in a Nissan fuel rail and manifold? They are about the right size for my beginning combo while I am learning the ECU's tuning . (I am also thinking about running 8 stock 185cc GA16DE injectors with 1 set staged, one set constant, but that is down the road much further in my learning curve.)


They do not fit in the rail last I heard. Why not just get some 370's? They can be had for about $75 which IMHO is a VERY cost effective approach for something that drops right in!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

DSM's are top feed.. 

ga's are side feed.. tehy wont fit.. unless you get a new top feed fuel rail..which will run like.. 150-200$ last time i checked (its been a LONG time)

yea, go to a junkyard, try to find a Q45... they had 370's.. so do 300zx's, or pick a set up off ebay for about 60-80$


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

$135- $155 for a JGY Fuel Rail...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Chuck said:


> DSM's are top feed..
> 
> ga's are side feed.. tehy wont fit.. unless you get a new top feed fuel rail..which will run like.. 150-200$ last time i checked (its been a LONG time)
> 
> yea, go to a junkyard, try to find a Q45... they had 370's.. so do 300zx's, or pick a set up off ebay for about 60-80$


Yeah, there's a couple Q45's in the local U pull it, so I may go there for em ( $10 ea, IIRC). However, aren't the 370's purple tops? If so, the last Q45 I looked at had beige injectors like my GA16DE so I assumed they were 185's. Is there a number I can look for on the injectors to confirm what size they are?


----------

